# BANGKOK | IKEA Mega Bangna - IKEA Asia’s Largest Complex | U/C



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

jarcje said:


> December 2010


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Dovry (Dec 25, 2010)

Is there any sustainable component about this IKEA complex? Or access only by car?


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

osk118 said:


>


//


----------



## Kaneshikero (Sep 28, 2010)

For now it can only be access by car. Unless we wait for the super future skytrain project which the original plan just started to be considered by the minister. It may come around 20-30 years by then we would already have a teleport system:lol:


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Objesehem (Jan 4, 2011)

*Поиск партнеров для отношений и совместн*

 
Найдите друга или подругу для совместного развлечения.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

osk118 said:


> 16/01/2011


...


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

osk118 said:


> 21/2/2011


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Bang Na gears up to become shopping hub

The Nation Published on March 3, 2011 


Bang Na will become a shopping hub when Mega Bangna, Products City Complex, SB Furniture, and Index open new outlets this year and next, Nopporn Witoonchart, chief executive officer of SF Development, told a news conference yesterday.


The Bt10-billion Mega Bangna, the first low-rise regional mall in Southeast Asia, occupying 400,000 square metres, is scheduled to be fully open by March 8 next year, anchored by an Ikea home-furnishings centre.

The shopping complex will be operated by SF Development, a local joint venture of Siam Future Development and Ikano, which each hold a 49-per-cent stake in the company. Another 2-per-cent stake in the joint venture is held by SPS Global Trade.

"About 70 per cent of our retail space, totalling about 180,000sqm, has already been leased," Nopporn said. The company expects all the retail space at Mega Bangna complex will be leased by the end of this year.

Construction of the building for the Ikea home-furnishings centre, which will occupy 40,000sqm of retail space, has already been completed and is due to open on November 3, Nopporn said.

The company will open retail space to its tenants by December, he said.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Ikea plans two more stores in Bangkok

The Nation Published on March 10, 2011 

Ikea, the iconic Swedish homefurnishings company, plans to invest another Bt6 billion in Thailand to open its second and third stores in western and northern Bangkok in the near future.

Both new stores, which will be opened within the next five years, are anticipated to be similar in size to the first Bangkok Ikea in Bang Na, which will have 43,000 square metres of total retail space when it opens late this year.

The move is in line with the company's ambition to become the No 1 homefurnishing company in Thailand.

The company yesterday announced its would open Ikea Bangna in November. 

The store, with about 1,300 free parking spaces, will be the largest Ikea outlet in Southeast Asia. It will employ about 400 people and reflect the same unique architectural design for which Ikea stores are known worldwide.

Ikea Bangna is 100 per cent owned by Ikano. Mega Bangna, the mall it will anchor, is 49 per cent owned by Ikano and 49 per cent by Siam Future Development.

In addition to Thailand, Ikea plans to open its second store in Kuala Lumpur within the next two years, while the third store will be opened at Johor Bahru, Malaysia's secondlargest city, within the next three to four years.

Tom Huzell, managing director of Ikano Retail Asia, the Ikea franchisee holding licences for Ikea in Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand, said the company expected to open its second Ikea store in Bangkok within the next three years. Meanwhile, the first store is anticipated to reach annual visitor traffic of 6 million people within the same threeyear period. 

"We would like to be in shopping clusters and to locate with other retailers," Huzell said.

He added that the Ikea experience would meet and exceed the many needs and tastes of Thai consumers when Ikea Bangna opened its doors. In the first year of operation, Ikea expects more than 4.5 million people to visit its store and its many room displays, children's play area, and 700seat restaurant serving Swedish foods.

The venture aims to be profitable from the beginning by keeping costs low, said Huzell, who has been with different Ikea franchisees for 26 years.

Ikea Bangna will provide a wide selection of 7,500 furnishing designs. Thirty per cent of the product range will change four times a year. The company has sourced products from 70 countries, including Thailand.

Huzell said Ikea's key strengths were its low prices, good function, and good design.

"We offer consumers prices 1020 per cent lower than our competitors' similar basic products and up to 4050 per cent cheaper for midend to premium products," he said.

Mega Bangna is on the southwestern corner of Bang NaTrat Road and Eastern Ring Road at the BangpleeSuksawat Expressway intersection. 

Huzell said the company would maintain low prices at Ikea Bangna to fulfil its commitment to customers. Economy of scale helps Ikea keep prices low because of its bargaining power with 316 stores in 38 countries.

Ikea says it develops new products around an estimated price, and design teams set out to create functional and durable furnishings, keeping costs low with careful use of resources. 

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/201...lans-two-more-stores-in-Bangkok-30150479.html


----------



## DiscoZimpy (Feb 17, 2011)

He called Thailand a fantastic supplier country, one that is a strong, skilled production base for home-furnishing products.


----------



## DiscoZimpy (Feb 17, 2011)

The opening of Ikea stores in Thailand will encourage local suppliers to access Ikea's global market.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Chad said:


>


..


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Will this really be finished this year?


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Very Impressive!


----------



## jack_jones (Mar 28, 2011)

nice


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Ikea 'open house' next week to recruit 500

The Nation Published on May 14, 2011 


Ikea, the iconic Swedish homefurnishings company, will hold a jobapplication day on May 20 next Friday to recruit more than 500 staff for its first store in Thailand.

The 43,000squaremetre store in Bang Na will be officially opened in November.

Wasna Nakthaworn, humanresources manager for Ikano (Thailand), said the company expected more than 5,000 people to participate in the "Ikea Job Open House", which will be held at Bangna Towers on Bang NaTrat Road Kilometre 6.5.

"In a challenge as a newcomer to the Thai market, Ikea is trying to make a differฌence by attracting applicants and building up a positive buzz by involv?ing them in small group activities to observe their cooperative behaviour." Wasna added that the right candidates would "share Ikea's valฌues and culture that respect the individual and [provide] equal opportunities to develop each individual".

She said the applicants would take part in group activ?ities and a 10minute interview arranged by the company. Those who pass the firstround recruitฌment will join the secondround interview session to be held between May 23 and June 17. 

"About 60 per cent of the recruits will be for fulltime staff, and another 40 per cent for parttime," Wasna said.

She added that fulltime staff would work about 45 hours a week, and parttime people 15 hours.

Both full and parttime staff would enjoy the same company benefits.

Fulltime staff will earn a starting salary of Bt9,000 a month, rising to Bt20,000 a month for supervisor.

Parttime staff will earn Bt45 per hour.

"We are looking for local staff to fill in many positions such as human resources, sales, com?munications and interior design, logistics, customer service, food and beverage, and business navigation," Wasna said.

She said that about 12 foreign Ikea staff at the managerial level, mainly from the Netherlands, Japan, Britain and Russia, would be in Thailand for about three years for coaching and transferring knowhow to the Thai managers.

"We are looking for any people at any educational level who are willing to work enthusiastically and share the same values and culture with Ikea," Wasna said.

Ikea Bangna is 100 per cent owned by Ikano. Mega Bangna, the mall it will anchor, is 49 per cent owned by Ikano and 49 per cent by Siam Future Development.

Lars Svensson, marketing manager for Ikano (Thailand), said the first Ikea store in Thailand on Bang NaTrat Road would be the largest Ikea store in Southeast Asia, occu?pying total retail space of 43,000 square metres. The store is expected to attract between 30,000 and 40,000 shoppers a day or up to 4 million people a year. About 50 per cent of them will come on weekends.

"At Ikea, we are a group of strong wills, humble, enthusiastic, and working towards a common goal of creating a better everyday life for many people," Svensson said.

"We are working like a family and with an open environment so that everybody can relax, interact and talk to one another." 

Wasna said Ikea's organisaฌtional structure was very flat, with only four layers of command, starting from manager, to assistant manager, supervisor, and coworker.

She said the manager of the Thailand store would report directly to the company's regional retail manager based in Singapore. 

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/201...-house-next-week-to-recruit-500-30155371.html


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

wuzy said:


>


..


----------



## kaifensong (Dec 28, 2011)

*t*

After the mermaid gave birth to a lovely baby girl she died. lace wedding dress Sailor is so sad that he decide Just then a mermaid came and saw the whole thing. simple wedding dresses This mermaid was not only beautiful outside but also inside. She showed great pity for the young sailor. So she savedhimand took him to a mystic small isle. mermaid wedding dresses After then they lived a happy life on it. But happy life never last too long. 
wedding dresses2012 to do something to honor his beautiful virtuous wife. He had to keep something from her he thought. Finally,


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is realy mega project.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

IT zones latest addition to Megabangna complex

Published: 8/03/2012 at 02:12 AM 

Megabangna, the first low-rise regional shopping mall in Southeast Asia, will open later this year with a number of zones featuring technology products.

The eight zones will take up 18,000 of the mall's total 200,000 square metres and sell mobile phones, computers and other information technology (IT) products.

The Megabangna shopping mall, a 12.5-billion-baht complex, is scheduled to open on May 3.

As IT products have became a part of our lives, Megabangna's "mega-tech" shops will sell a wide range of IT products, said Caroline Murphy, an executive vice-president of SF Development, the operator of Megabangna.

SF Development Co is 49% owned by Siam Future and 49% owned by Ikano. The SPS Group has the other 2% of shares.

Ms Murphy said technology and fashion items ranked in the top three categories of spending in a survey of residents within 45 kilometres of Megabangna.

The survey was conducted by SF Development.

Christian Olofsson, the president of SF Development, said a 10-million-baht intelligent visitor counting system has installed to help analyse visitor behaviour trends and consumer density.

Used for the first time in an indoor area in Thailand, the technology has been proven in Australia and the UK, where governments use similar systems to track movements and density levels in public areas.

Mr Olofsson said the counting system will not violate privacy, as it detects only mobile phone signals and does not log phone numbers or the identity of the individuals.

The company plans to spend 200 million baht on marketing activities this year.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/retail/283392/it-zones-latest-addition-to-megabangna-complex


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow, is it the largest in Asia?


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Asia's largest IKEA to open in Shanghai*
Shanghai's second IKEA is the size of six football fields and is the second largest IKEA in the world
22 June, 2011









http://www.cnngo.com/shanghai/shop/asias-largest-ikea-open-shanghai-719716


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

www.mega-bangna.com


----------



## ganghui (Dec 5, 2011)

This will not be the largest IKEA complex in Asia..... Shanghai will have it.


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

ganghui said:


> This will not be the largest IKEA complex in Asia..... Shanghai will have it.


It was for a few months though hahaha 

Oh wait, you're banned


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

thanabank said:


>


..


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Went there! Lots of people!


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Wonderful project.:cheers::banana:


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

kitti said:


>


..


----------



## vacuum_car (Aug 15, 2008)

สงสัยคนเดินจะยังไม่เข้าเป้า
ล่าสุดเพิ่มรถรับส่งฟรี สายแฮปปี้แลนด์ - แยกอ่อนนุช - เมกะบางนา อีกสายแล้วครับ
นอกเหนือจากสายที่เชื่อมรถไฟฟ้า bts


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

I visited this mall about two weeks ago! It's a very nice mall....it has a very "open" feel and doesn't feel pretentious either. The outside entrance area of the mall is very attractive and well put together as well!  If you like malls....this is a mall worth checking out when you're in the greater Bangkok area.


----------



## Appleich (Apr 22, 2011)

Anony_mouse said:


> *รอวันเปลี่ยนนามสกุล เลยเอาพี่ชายมาให้ดูเป็นน้ำจิ้มก่อน*:soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

..


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​

Taxi Gate @ MEGA Bangna by mgminthu


Entrance Gate by mgminthu


Mega Bangna Mall in Bangkok by asiacamera


Restaurants @ MEGA Bangna by mgminthu


----------

